# Just wanted to show the deal made



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi guyz, 
I did not know where else to put it, so... 
The auction just ended and someone just got a heal of a deal. 
Sinfoni 150.2x AMPLItude - eBay (item 250657776508 end time Jul-04-10 17:07:37 PDT) 

Been following the auction till the very end: 
5 minutes before it closes, CA$300 
@ 1 minute, CA$305 
Sold for CA$310 

I could buy this amp but I had no use for it. Was willing to get it for USD350. But decided not to at the very last minute. 

Kelvin 

PS: the guy must do the "happy dance" all by himself at home right now.


----------



## veleno (Sep 16, 2006)

Wow SUPER GREAT PRICE! Even I would've bought it!


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Here's another Sinfoni amp cheap:

sinfoni 90.2x amplificatore 2 canali - eBay (item 300443614644 end time Aug-04-10 06:22:37 PDT)


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Not doing bad on conversions either...

Let me google that for you


----------



## eargasmicaudio (Dec 13, 2007)

I was eyeballing that same auction also. I was going to bid on it . For me the mediocre cosmetic condition was not an issue. Since it was going to be mounted underneath the seat. Then later reread the description that the amp was not in fully working condition. The bridge button needed replacing and stayed in one position. Some of the side panel screws were stripped. The price it went for was not too shabby but more than I would pay.


----------

